# Roosterfish in Ixtapa



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I have mainly seen them and caught them about 1 to 2 miles off the coast trolling large ciscos about 5' to 10' down. Look where river mouths come out and try to to troll those distances in front of them. If you are going to fly fish for them you may be able to hook up drifting in the same areas with sinking flies or off the beach down current from the river mouths. There are also a lot of Dorado (Dolphin) there. You will hook up something and it will most likely will be 40#+. Right now is a good time because it is not the rain season and the cold water current hasn't started yet.


----------

